# Necron 99 assasin from the movie "Wizards"



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm working on two of these super rare resin kits of the animated movie character "Necron 99" assasin from the mid-70's animated film "Wizards". A strange film, but not for it's time. Pretty cool animation, and you can view it on youtube if you don't remember it! I sculptged one of these beasts in ceramic clay and fired it in my senior year of high school. My first wife killed it somewhere in the mid 80's....I wish I still had it, even a decent photo of it! 

One of these is for high school chum and professional model builder Simon Merc's of "The Kit Factory". (www.thekitfactory.com)
The other was payment from him to me for the build, as he gave them to me! Worked out good for us both! Looking forward to getting after them with the airbrush!

These are preliminary fit shots. Since this, I have spent 3 hrs. cleaning one of them up and adding all of the bit pieces to it. Resin kits are great, but lot's of tiny mold lines and bits of junk to remove. This is a really nicely done garage kit, and I want them to look great, so the extra effort in cleanup is worth it!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Those look awesome. I remember that film and that character fondly.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Remember it? I have it on VHS!


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

I liked that movie a lot!
Cool project from Papa Smurf.

I remember this sculpture resin/kit from back in the day...about 20 years back. Can hardly wait to see it painted.

DLMatthys


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I might have drawn this character a few hundred times in the margins of my high school text books! Thanks for the memories!

Drew


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

His name was Peace, wasn't it? Great movie. Ralph Bakshi did some great stuff. Fritz the Cat was my fave. Model Mansion has Elenore from Wizards. Are you are your friend planning on producing Peace? They do pop up every once in awhile on evilbay.
Bruce


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

He became "Peace" after the wizard worked on him. His evil brother had sent him as the Necron 99 assisin to kill the good brother wizard and his followers.


----------



## 11b30b4 (Apr 6, 2011)

Peace Rules! I wish I still had the T-shirt that had him on the front. Great Job!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

John P said:


> Remember it? I have it on VHS!



lol me too...great looking resins btw:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Saw Wizards at a theatre up in Berkeley with some high school buddies when it came out. At intermision (yes remember those days?) they showed the trailer for Star Wars. First time I saw a theatre audience stand up and clap at the screen.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone have a lead on this kit? Is it available? Or one collecting dust in one's storage garage that they want a better home for?
Bruce


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

can try emailing Raven Hood and see if he has any laying around:
[email protected]


----------

